# Chesnut Spirit Stains, some samples....



## PenWorks (Jan 25, 2005)

Since my Sunburts Statesmen lasted all of 3 days before I sold it. I had some dead beat barrels around that were nice, but didn't have the pop to them. So I messed around last night with some chesnut stain on varouis woods and here is a sample. No shelac or finish has been put on yet.

L-R

1 Taz Eucalyptus, this was allready dyed red, I sanded back and hit it with some yellow, this was a stabilized blank and not much stain took, but looks good.
2 Marble maple, I hit it with yellow, just two drops on a paper towel with the lathe spinning, then put a touch of red on top of the wet yellow towel and went over very lightly, as if I was barely touching it, to get a hint of red.
3 Buckeye burl, had a red undercoat, and a heavey yellow over it.
4 This guy is going to find the trash can, I am tired of refinishing this one, started out as a natural spalted maple, dyed green, sanded off, dyed blue, snaded that off and finally settle on the red, you can still see hint of all the colors, but not in the photo. Note the spot at the bottom, I'm sure at the time I cut this, I used CA on that part, stain did not stick.
5 This was a green stabilized BEB, didn't like it, hit it with yellow and red, not much stain sticks to the stabilized wood, this was from BB, so I'm sure it had a very good stabilized job.
6 Another marble maple favoring the yellow
7 A BEB favoring the yellow undertone, with heavey red overlay.

This stuff is fun to play with, although I my fingers look like primary colors this morning. Here is the link , I bought the sample pac for 16.00, that is plenty to get you started with some fun.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=985-2999











These are the finished blanks, 3 coats of sand sealer 3 coats of Endure poly


----------



## KKingery (Jan 25, 2005)

That definately has given the woods some interesting looks!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 25, 2005)

Anthony
That sure puts a little jazz back in the wood. I guess you be adding it to resin next.


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 25, 2005)

That stuff looks interesting . Maybe a good way to save bland looking blanks .


----------



## penhead (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for that info, Anthony...I keep being on the verge of ordering some of the colors to make up a few pens/pencils in school colors for a high school craft show I got volunteered for coming soon this spring...sounds like the sample pak should be all I need...

....nice looking blanks by the way.

Johnpayton


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 25, 2005)

Darn! Everytime I think I am close to settling of a few styles and getting all the tools/supplies, somebody has to go and give me something new to try.  IAP is going to be the death of me!  My wife thinks I am addicted.  AM NOT, I CAN STOP AT ANY TIME!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, Anthony---you're having waaaaay too much fun lately!!!!  I think it's time to "share"!!!  Really, really nice though---those look great---will have to give that a try (hopefully soon).


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 25, 2005)

That is the same stuff I used on my redhat pen and perfume applicator... fantastic stuff... if you use it on a nice burl here is a suggestion... after it has dried a bit, rub it out with 0000 steel wool (or synthetic wool) lightly.. the soft parts of the burl will remain dark colored and the hard parts will lighten and be brighter.. a real nice effect.. that is what I did on the one below..


----------



## Gary (Jan 25, 2005)

That's some pretty interesting stuff...I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## penhead (Jan 25, 2005)

Your finish makes those shine reallly nice, Tom....great looking set...

...interested in how you did the finish if you don't mind sharing...on the CSUSA directions for spirit stains it recommends a 'Masters Magic Spray Laquer" for a finish....but I just haven't been very good with spray on stuff...

Thanks,
JohnPayton


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 25, 2005)

John, I used Enduro poly for a finish on the ones I have finished. I applied the first 2-3 coats by hand using a foam brush to keep from lifting the stain. Some will come off, but not much. After 3 coats you can start apply more pressure and get the shine. I am going to try a Deft spray on a couple of these, just to see the results. I allways had good luck with their products and ease of use.

Anthony


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 25, 2005)

Anthony, there is a thick acrylic spray, Krylon Triple Thick Crystal CLEAR GLAZE that I got at WalMart.  I used it off the lathe, with the barrels on a dowel.  I put on three coats, letting each one dry before the next.  Back on the lathe, I sanded 600 to level the finish, and then through the MM grits. 
The finish looks just like CA.  The main advantage is that it takes me only 3 coats to build it up because it is so thick.


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine are just CA finish... sanded to 12000grit MM and then Hut Plastic Polish and Ren wax... same as I do on all my pens... just make sure the dye is dry first...


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 28, 2005)

Just posted a finished photo of the stained blanks, 3 coats sand sealer, 3 coates of Enduro. To bad the CA repelled the stain on the red one, I think I like that the best. I will chop it off and put in some blackwood & should come out okay.

Anthony


----------



## Gary (Jan 28, 2005)

Man, those are nice! I particularly like the red, and and the one on the far right.


----------

